# I am from Israel ! Does someone too ?

## doodi

If this forum have people from Israel, write on this topic and we can talk  Hebrow !

I'm waiting !! LOL   :Smile: 

----------

## _ReVisions

there's  :Smile: 

----------

## nighty

yes there are people from israel in here, use searches youll find more of them. unfortunately i wont be here from a month since tommorow so dont expect a reply.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tal82k

I'm not from Israel, aval ani medaber ivrit

----------

## red_snake

shalom doodi

i'm from Israel....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dushkin

I live in Denmark, but speak Hebrew, does that matter?

----------

## red_snake

ãðîø÷??

 :Very Happy: 

àçìä àøõ!!!

----------

## dubiboy

Gum ani, aval n'daber b'anglit

David

----------

## red_snake

sabba....avl ish li shala dfoka...al ma aforum aza?

----------

## meital

זה בשביל שיראו שאנחנו מדברים עברית ואולי יתנו לנו פורום בנפרד   :Wink: 

----------

## red_snake

aaa....o.k...as zricim ud anshim...

----------

## dushkin

Yeah, I agree.

If you have any questions you can send messages to my MSN account:

myrmidon@vfemail.net

----------

## stonent

Just an American Zionist.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Muso

 *stonent wrote:*   

> Just an American Zionist.  

 

Make that 2  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dushkin

If you want to you can try and convince the admins to give you your own Hebrew forum. I don't really care about it now, so It's not my problem  :Wink: 

----------

## planetsheinker

And yet another proud Israeli Gentoo user  :Smile: 

----------

## JhonMac2023

Mee too    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Re_Boot

אני גם מישראל אחי  :Smile: 

----------

## Delarno

I am just curious, why you asking?

----------

## ellaavery

 :Sad:  I am not from israel.. Lol

----------

## MrBusinessMan

הלינוקס אוכל כדורים

----------

